

Show HN: Firebasic – Input a JSON file, get static Firebase-compatible output - zackbrown
https://github.com/zackbrown/firebasic

======
limsup
I see that this didn't get much attention on HN, but I think it's a great
idea. A step towards a purely client-side static blog - which would be cool.

~~~
zackbrown
thanks! we used this for a production project to make our last non-static
dependency (Firebase) static. The rest of it was a SPA (Angular, actually
Famo.us/Angular) which we could already host off of S3.

I wanted to take the extra 30 mins it took to open-source this in the hope
that someone else could find a production use for this simple tool.

------
nivertech
Could you please add a simple client demo in JS consuming this static
"firebasic" JSON?

